# Manual Update AVG Antispyware



## stellar (Jul 10, 2007)

How can AVG Antispyware be updated manually?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 11, 2007)

Just go to main menu of AVG> Click "Update" tab and then click "Update". You are done.


----------



## fakkadbaba (Jul 13, 2007)

Go to free.grisoft.cz and download the update files available to a folder. Thereafter start the program and chose the option of update from that specific folder.


----------



## stellar (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey no it can't be updated that way tried it. Downloaded update from the grisoft website but cannot find manual update in the software.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2007)

open avg antispyware click the update now option on the left


----------



## fakkadbaba (Jul 15, 2007)

When you will click the uppdate button, another window will open up giving you the option of update from the folder or the internet. Now select the option of the folder and guide it to that specific one where you have down loaded the updates. But, I don't understand why you are resorting to this when you have an internet connection and can safely update directly from the internet, which is faster too. In case you are getting the update files from some other source other than your computer then it will make sense to keep all these update files backed up till the time you have your own internet connection. It will save you the trouble of re-downloading them again and again.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

fakkadbaba said:
			
		

> When you will click the uppdate button, another window will open up giving you the option of update from the folder or the internet. Now select the option of the folder and guide it to that specific one where you have down loaded the updates. But, I don't understand why you are resorting to this when you have an internet connection and can safely update directly from the internet, which is faster too. In case you are getting the update files from some other source other than your computer then it will make sense to keep all these update files backed up till the time you have your own internet connection. It will save you the trouble of re-downloading them again and again.



read before u post
hes talkin abt avg antispyware not avg antivirus


----------



## stellar (Jul 16, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> read before u post
> hes talkin abt avg antispyware not avg antivirus




Yes, He's Right I'm Talkin' about AVG ANTISPYWARE no ANTIVIRUS. Take a Note.


----------



## Musky (Jul 17, 2007)

You can download the current update for AVG Anti-spyware in an executable format here:

*www.ewido.net/en/download/updates/


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 19, 2007)

download update file from grisoft.com and then update it.


----------



## fakkadbaba (Jul 22, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> read before u post
> hes talkin abt avg antispyware not avg antivirus


thanks for pointing out the fact to me. Rest I will leave unsaid. Now even I have downloaded this antispyware.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 22, 2007)

Musky said:
			
		

> You can download the current update for AVG Anti-spyware in an executable format here:
> 
> *www.ewido.net/en/download/updates/


 
Thx for the link.


----------

